# .HEIC images produce xmp sidecars on import?



## Viridian (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am new here - a silent reader for a while already
I use the Lightroom App on my iPhone and Lightroom Classic (latest version) on my mac.

I realized that when I import .HEIC files into Lightroom Classic, it creates 2 files in the Masters folder: an .HEIC file and an .xmp sidecar file. My understanding is that HEIC can handle all the metadata in the file and does not need as sidecar. Is there a way to get Lightroom to consolidate this correctly?

Many thanks and best regards,

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi Phil, welcome to the forum! Sorry we missed your post.

I don't believe there is at the moment, but it would be worth putting in a feature request How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 15, 2018)

HEIC image import into Lightroom Classic produc... | Adobe Community


----------

